# I agree



## confederatemule (Nov 2, 2017)

Greybeard said; "If I could find the guys that first brought Chinese Tallow trees to this country I'd string 'em up in one."
Well, Sir, I agree with you.

Mule


----------



## Baymule (Nov 2, 2017)

I agree also. We moved away from them, or so I thought. I've seen a few. Hate them.


----------



## Sourland (Nov 2, 2017)

I'd like to do something similar to whoever brought Japanese stilt grass to this country.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 2, 2017)

Got rid of 95%, maybe more, of my tallow trees. 
How many? certainly tens of thousands. 
RemedyUltra®


----------



## secuono (Nov 2, 2017)

What's wrong with them?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2017)

Think of the most hated weed in the entire world. Then make it a tree that produces thousands of seeds. It will sprout more trees from roots that are near the surface. Cut it down and those roots really get busy making more sprouts. The stump will sprout back out. They reproduce so quickly and grow so quickly that they crowd out native vegetation. No native vegetation, no wildlife. The trees will completely take over.


----------

